# Silverleaf Resorts?



## Redterpos3 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm new to timesharing.  Is Silverleaf a good chain to be involved with?
Jeff


----------



## Jimster (Nov 22, 2005)

*Silverleaf*

I own with Silverleaf.  I will comment by saying that if Silverleaf was selling air and it was available no where else, I would not buy it from Silverleaf.  I also own in other places and do not have similar feelings for them.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 22, 2005)

*Silverleaf*

I hope you got a good price.


----------



## brucecz (Nov 22, 2005)

Jeeff, welcome and maybe if you post everything that you want to get out of this or any timeshare oownership maybe you can get more information?

You you read the string in the Tug BBS Points area called " What I see in Points" it may  help you to understand the second posters feelings.


As a Tug Member you have access to the Tug reviews, have you checked out the Sivlerleaf  resort that you are interested in and the other Silverleaf group of resorts?


Bruce  



			
				JeffreyBohan said:
			
		

> I'm new to timesharing.  Is Silverleaf a good chain to be involved with?
> Jeff


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is a Yahoo group.  Most members are owners.  You can find lots of information there.  I am also a Silverleaf owner.  Any  questions I can answer ask away!!!


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Silverleaf_Timeshare_Owners/


----------



## Jimster (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dc*

Oh, if the fact they are blocking PFD is not enough, I have many other reasons to be angry with Silverleaf.


----------



## Texasbelle (Nov 23, 2005)

If you buy from the resorts, you will pay too much.  If you buy from an owner, you may not get all the benefits of bonus time.  Silverleaf is now trying to get owners to buy a second unit which gives them access to an RCI site with the vacations available listed.  Check out resales no matter what timeshare you decide to buy.  [Have now read the points message referred to. Interesting--I wonder how many other resorts refuse to go along with the points stampede.  The other thing that has happened with resorts is that they move to Interval International.]


----------



## dcmoony (Nov 23, 2005)

Texasbelle said:
			
		

> Silverleaf is now trying to get owners to buy a second unit which gives them access to an RCI site with the vacations available listed.]



Texasbelle, What is this all about? We have not been approached with this yet. Is it different than the Diamond program?


----------



## Redterpos3 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your help with this!  All your posts have been helpful!

Jeff


----------



## Texasbelle (Nov 27, 2005)

Darryl, sounds like Diamond Club to me.  They keep saying they are discontinuing that program.  If you buy a second timeshare, you are given access to an RCI site that lists available exchanges.  It had "last call" at the top, but it had a lot more resorts than I can see on Last Call.  And you could use any week [Silverleaf, I presume] to exchange rather than pay for an extra week.  When they quoted prices for the Presidentials at Seaside, I turned off.


----------



## Leturno (Nov 30, 2005)

*Silverleaf is best if you live near to resort*

We found our ownership purchased on eBay is a great bargain. We live nearby and can make frequent visits for day use. I am still working on the wife for regular camping (also free). So depending on the resort, if the Silverleaf resort is nearby then you might enjoy owning it. 

The EOY deeds are a good deal in that you pay half the MF and still get the day use and camping priviledges.

Scott


----------

